# Auto watering system



## john_boy (Dec 4, 2010)

Ive got a 15 tub rat rack that i bought from proracks and im getting fed up filling up water bottles. It feels like i seem to spend more time doing that than i do with my snakes lol
I just wondered if anyone has fitted an auto watering system to one of these racks, i cant see how it would be possible as the cages pull out to the front.

Has anyone managed this? 

Pictures and advice as to parts would be great!!!


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Rodent rack? get standard water bottles, drill hole in top and get airline piping to all bottles which all hooks up and goes to a reservoir. place reservoir above rack and all bottles will be gravity fed


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

out of curiousity... has anybody got pics of this?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

probably not, I came up with that off the top of my head! It's a simple enough design though,
just be careful though, a break in the line or a faulty water bottle will mean your rodents are learning how to swim!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

have a look at Building a 7 tub rodent rack -- Part 2 - YouTube 1/2 way (4mins)


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.klubertanz.com/images/Klubertanz_AutoWater32-36.pdf

anyone know if these parts are available over here anywhere?


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

I bought a load from Paul Spooner that work well.

Chinchillas, Cages, Supplies


----------



## torch74 (May 6, 2009)

I used these but had a 18l rub as a header tank but for a different type of rack.

http://www.agselect.com/ED/Category.cfm?&DID=11&CATID=12


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

We will have variable flow nozzles, cage clips, t-pieces and tubing available soon at Livefoods By Post - Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop just waiting on it to arrive.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

we now have automatic watering systems in stock Rodent Automatic Watering Systems


----------

